# If you fly first class, can you take a bigger carry on?



## 3kids4me (Feb 29, 2008)

Just wondering...having never flown first class...was wondering if those who do are allowed to take a bigger piece of luggage?


----------



## Luanne (Feb 29, 2008)

Good question.  Are the overhead bins larger in first class?  And would any of it have anything to do whether or not it would fit through the security scanner?  Maybe the airline webiste will have more information about the size of carryons for first class vs the peon classes.


----------



## geoffb (Feb 29, 2008)

Carry on sizes are usually uniform for all passengers. You are more likely to see a higher checked baggage allowance for passengers in business class and first class.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Feb 29, 2008)

there the same size.


----------



## naudette (Feb 29, 2008)

The new $25 charge for 2nd bad does not apply to 1st class.  The bins are the same size but used only for 1st class so not filled up as much.  Flying to Mexico or Europe you can have up to 70 pounds in a suitcase.


----------



## IreneLF (Feb 29, 2008)

I remember from my former life -  there were closets as well as bins in first class. However those planes probably don't fly any more...


----------



## LisaH (Feb 29, 2008)

There are closets in business class on United. My son took his guitar to China last summer and took it with him by storing in the closet. In general, although the size of the bin is the same, there should be more rooms in business and first class since less seats are there for the same space. Still, the carry-on luggages  need to fit with the FAA regulations.


----------



## Aussiedog (Feb 29, 2008)

*Cuts you a little slack*

I have noticed that if you fly first class you are usually not questioned when you carry 3 pieces on board.  

Flying first I can carry a wheeled bag that fits overhead, another smaller bag or computer bag and a purse.  In coach I have to stuff the purse into the smaller under-the-seat bag for a carry-on total of 2.

Ann


----------



## MikeM132 (Mar 1, 2008)

In my experience you are always (in the US---hear UK is tighter) allowed a carryon bag (suitcase that fits in overhead), under seat bag and a "personal item" like a laptop, purse or camera bag. That is 3 items, even in coach. I usually carry on a small underseat bag and my laptop and check a suitcase, just because I rarely fly on business (where time is tighter) and I don't like worrying about finding a large space in the overhead bins, which are routinely abused by people jamming in WAY too much.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 1, 2008)

Same size bins in First but you certainly do not have to fight for space. If the First Class bins get full, you can store stuff in the Coach section but its a pain to get it back when you land.

You do get a larger weight allowance for checked baggage.

Cheers


----------



## Armada (Mar 2, 2008)

As a former, very frequent flier, I usually found less overhead space in First Class.  Most folks in First are there on upgrades because they are frequent fliers. Of that group, more than 2/3 only travel with carry-on's to save time, to prevent baggage issues and to provide flexibilty in case of scheduling/delay issues.  Add to that usually at least 2 of the flight attendants have their bags stowed in the First Class overhead bins prior to anyone boarding.  Additionally, some First Class overhead space is usually given over to safety (and sometimes in-flight entertainment) equipment.

That is why you will often see First Class passengers lining to be on the plane first. - A lack of overhead space.

I used to fly USAir 737's 50-75 times a year and when I got upgraded, I always asked for row 3 because of the extra overhead space directly behind that row.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 2, 2008)

BillMorrow said:


> Add to that usually at least 2 of the flight attendants have their bags stowed in the First Class overhead bins prior to anyone boarding.



I have not seen crew bags in First Class bins in a very long time. If they are in bins at all, its usually been in the first few rows of Coach. 

I guess all of us "Elite" FF members whined a lot and the powers that be decreed no crew bags in First, at least on Delta and American where I have been flying almost exclusively for the past few years.

Cheers


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 2, 2008)

*A Recent "new" Development*

I used to do a lot of flying too but not in the past year or so.  On a recent trip to Pittsburgh, I was on one of the 50 seater turbo jets that had no first class and 2+2 seating throughout.  As we were getting ready to board, the gate agent said "only one carry on" to which I said "I have just one, my briefcase w/ the laptop in it."  She said that purses for women now count as a bag and that I would have to either cram it inside the briefcase (that wasn't happening) or gate check the briefcase.

So I had to check the briefcase but before doing so, I had to take out my laptop and carry it on . . . which meant storing it in the overhead bin along w/ my purse.  I don't get what that accomplished as it ended up taking up about as much room . . . and there was plenty of it.

This was on NW Airlines.


----------

